
How to properly secure cryptocurrencies exchanges: HSM based architecture - murzika
https://medium.com/@Ledger/how-to-properly-secure-cryptocurrencies-exchanges-511fe7a669a3
======
grizzles
Wouldn't it be better to not trust an exchange at all?
[https://github.com/mappum/mercury](https://github.com/mappum/mercury)

